# Your most accurate slinger?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I definitely shoot more accurately with some frames than others. Often I'll take many frames shooting to see which I do best with. Here is a pic of what works best for me. It's a small 3" x 5" poly pinky-hole frame with 5/8" thickness. This thickness lets my pinky get deeper into the hole for a secure hold (deeper than a 3/4" thickness). The narrow 3/4" width handle top allows a good grip. The forks are short so my index finger and thumb are close to the bands. My usually band is .030" latex with 3/4" straight cut. I have it adjusted for around 190-195fps and this allows me to anchor on my ear for fork tip aiming at 10 yards with 3/8" steel. For 20 yards I can anchor lower on the ear.

What combo works best for you? Frame... band size... ammo?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

For me what works best is a natural cork oak fork, with 25mm straight cut singles and 12mm steel balls!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My scorpion 9 mil lead .030 latex Supersure pouch


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Performance Catapults SPS 20/40 looped tubes 3/8 or 7/16 steel.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

My Dankung Axe is my #1 shooter.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Plum natural ring shooter 1in to 3/4in taper TBG .395 lead and marbles


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've quite a few naturals I tend to rotate around, a recent HDPE from Ghost has become a very recent favourite.

Here's a couple of pics

I have double blue TB on this and shoot 8mm steel









This is one of the first naturals I made from Osage and I'm pretty consistent with it, taper cut TBG 30 - 25, 9.5mm steel and occasionally marbles 









Cheers


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Gen 1 Scout with .040 latex bands slinging 1/2" steel. Haven't collected many to compare but this is my most consistent target shooter right now.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine currently would be either the RH-TTF or Flippin' out Maxim. One with 1-3/4 tapered TGB the other looped 2040, then marbles and various sized lead


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I test-shot a new Wasp last night with 20mm tex latex bands and found it to be especially accurate with 3/8" steel. I find that the close the fork tips are to my fingers, the more accurate they are.

I'll post a picture later tonight.

Comfort is another thing. Still haven't found anything better than a flat plywood frame, no matter how complex the palm swells and contours!


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Aries666 said:


> My Dankung Axe is my #1 shooter.


That lanyard set up is cool. Where did you get the idea from?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pocket predator aluminum slim ranger. Excellent weight, narrow forks, slim handle. The forks are perfect for attaching tubes, it is so simple. It's so balanced I don't feel a lanyard is necessary.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

ash said:


> I test-shot a new Wasp last night with 20mm tex latex bands and found it to be especially accurate with 3/8" steel. I find that the close the fork tips are to my fingers, the more accurate they are.
> 
> I'll post a picture later tonight.
> 
> Comfort is another thing. Still haven't found anything better than a flat plywood frame, no matter how complex the palm swells and contours!


Here's the current best shooter:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

too new to this to say for sure, but this is the one I shoot exclusively right now, so if we are measuring accuracy by "number of times I hit can" this def wins.

I made my own lanyard -- it's super easy, see YouTube -- and the size is just right now for max wrist support.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

The Mule by Toddy.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well I had a few ideas on it myself. But my primary goal was to make a lanyard that had as little extra cord in the way of shooting as possible. I knew a sinlge cord was the only option. And I already work with paracord so it was very easy and functional  plus after I rewrapped the axe an abundance of room became available in the pinky hole unlike before. Good grip.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

This modest little ash with Trumark tapered tubes was my most accurate shooter for about 10 months. Then a couple of weeks ago, my Scout arrived! Wow! Admittedly, I haven't been shooting all that long, and my collection of shooters isn't that vast, but I LOVE MY SCOUT!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice. I always wanted a scout.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Definitely my homemade pfs.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> too new to this to say for sure, but this is the one I shoot exclusively right now, so if we are measuring accuracy by "number of times I hit can" this def wins.
> 
> I made my own lanyard -- it's super easy, see YouTube -- and the size is just right now for max wrist support.


I have one of those, too! Performance Catapults SPS is for sure my best shooter. I use TBG 15mm x 20mm and 3/8 ammo.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> My scorpion 9 mil lead .030 latex Supersure pouch


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

jodigirl said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > too new to this to say for sure, but this is the one I shoot exclusively right now, so if we are measuring accuracy by "number of times I hit can" this def wins.
> ...


Yours is my most fav I have seen on this topic


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

The one in my pocket!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

ive made a pretty good sized pile of slingshots and thought most of them shot about the same until i made my first TTF shooter! Up until this point all had been OTT variations with alum cores and the like.

For me, this burlap micarta and mesquite slinger is IT!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Mostly any frame that has straight\parallel for tips I shoot best with. When I make naturals I always shoot better with the ones that have flush fork tips.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well that is a toss up.. I have 2 shooters that shoot very well...(1.) 5/8 Alum Frame Blood Shot Named The Edge..Banded up

with .030 latex straight cut 3/4",, 8" active to pouch...pouch is brown soft super sure from Ray...

(2.) RH Rotating Slingshot..banded up with .030 Latex straight cut 3/4" to pouch..8" active to pouch....Pouch is a soft boot leather from Tex shooter......Now these both shoot very well...as to being accurate I would say the RH Rotating Shooter has a slight

edge over the Blood shot shooter....with both sling shots I can hit soda cans 9/10 hit almost every time...

But the most comfortable grip for shooting is the RH Rotating Shooter made By Wingshooter....

All in all if you want a real great shooter to shoot in my opinion get your self a RH Rotating Shooter....Just my 2 cent worth

here..yes I know I had many issues trying to learn how to shot the RH Rotating Shooter...it was no fault of the shooter it self..

All was my own personal error's...you name the error I did it.... I have it all sorted out now thanks for the suggestions of SSF members...To Me now it shoots like a dream.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

well, this one is becoming my most accurate one. Mainly because i've taken the rubber off all the others so I'm not tempted to play with them. Since the photo was taken I've replaced the leather arrow rest with a commercial whisker biscuit and beefed up the string stoppers to cope with the impact of 5" a side of TBG.

Arrow flight is great now...and the force is enormous.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

ruthiexxxx said:


> well, this one is becoming my most accurate one. Mainly because i've taken the rubber off all the others so I'm not tempted to play with them. Since the photo was taken I've replaced the leather arrow rest with a commercial whisker biscuit and beefed up the string stoppers to cope with the impact of 5" a side of TBG.
> Arrow flight is great now...and the force is enormous.


That's a cool mod what did it look like before you started modifying?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > well, this one is becoming my most accurate one. Mainly because i've taken the rubber off all the others so I'm not tempted to play with them. Since the photo was taken I've replaced the leather arrow rest with a commercial whisker biscuit and beefed up the string stoppers to cope with the impact of 5" a side of TBG.
> ...


Well, it began with a project. I wanted to know that, if all my weapons were taken away, I could quickly create a fully lethal weapon...and how long it would take. With a handle hacked out of a table leg and a bit of bar steel the answer was about two and a half hours. I expect it could be less if the fascists were marching up the street.

It shot really well. Four bands of TBG a side were chosen because i wanted to replicate the marvellous slingbow made by BadAss as shown in his vid http://youtu.be/DXE9523A5Vw. By making it exactly the same I knew that I would be getting 200fps from my arrows for a draw of a touch over 50 lb.

The performance was great but I couldn't bear how crude it looked so I tarted it up with a carved handle.

Other mods have been making a D-loop with a tube cover so I don't have to bother with a mechanical release and changing the leather arrow rest for a whisker biscuit. If and when one of the TBG bands go I shall do what I have done on one of my similar slingbows and just roll a full width of TBG into a tube rather than cutting it...this was an excellent idea from someone on here and should extend band life considerably.

I do not hunt...and wont unless SHTF....but with the triple bladed broadheads I think this thing could take pretty well anything


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great!


----------

